# Paper Mache Halloween Projects



## FirstSpartan (Aug 7, 2008)

wow, those are great! Do you have a website or blog that shows other projects you've done because those two are very impressive. I'd love to see others you've made.

And how exactly did they die and how long did they live?


----------



## pahvog (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, they were just Papier Mache and not very "weather-friendly". The Pumpkin was literally BLOWN off it's wooden armature and scattered through the yard last year. The Ghost lived on a covered patio in the back of Halloweentown in Burbank, before the hard rains killed it.

Wish I could have done one for this year, but spent most of what little spare time I have working on a Halloween Special for my site: Welcome To Phantom Harbor - Click Link at the Bottom in the "Stories" section.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Those projects are amazing! I really love the pumpkin.


----------



## pahvog (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Cinders! Unfortunately I thought : "I'll just whip up another one next year" but just haven't had the time. I'm thinking about trying to complete a home made witch on a broom this coming weekend for the big day....We'll see....


----------



## wildcat123 (Oct 9, 2009)

I absolutely love them. Very artistic and creative of you! They look so profressional, like they could be in a theme park or something.

I love paper mache. It's great. When my brother and I were kids, my Dad would make our Halloween costumes and he was always keen on the paper mache! Ahh fond memories!


----------



## pahvog (Oct 21, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I grew up in New Orleans, many moons ago, and have always been a fan of Blaine Kern Studios who manufacture Mardi Gras floats.

Over the years, they have made more permanent figures out of fiberglass, but I fondly recall their large scale papier mache heads and figures and have been transfixed by them.

It is like some sort of moving fun house...awesome.

Wish I had more time for Papier Mache work. It is messy and time consuming but overall makes for fantastic results.

S


----------



## Hecate (Aug 25, 2004)

WOW! I can empathize, my skeleton and corpse groundbreakers died after 2 seasons, rain is really hard on them even if you try to coat them with weatherproofing.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow! Those are so great. Hope you get a chance to make more next year....what a wonderful talent you have.


----------



## Dan Monster Man (Oct 23, 2009)

Both of those projects are magnificent. It' s a shame to hear that they died. Still better to have lived, been photographed and died, than not made at all. Definitely try to find the time to do more paper mache. You are a natural!
Dan


----------



## pahvog (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Dan -

I love to work in Papier Mache when time allows...this year was too busy...sadly, BUT there's always NEXT year!!!! ;-)


----------



## pumpkin1 (Oct 12, 2008)

I really love these. We are still finishing our Halloween decorations. My son still wants me to use the Joker batman picture I drew last year as this year's pumpkin template


----------



## pahvog (Oct 21, 2009)

Haven't had time to decorate outside yet. This weekend for sure! Joker Pumpkin Template sounds COOL!


----------



## pumpkin1 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Joker Template*

You can see the rough guide picture I drew in my profile but I had to adapt it a bit for our pumpkin. I'm going to try and take a photo this year. Also, ignore that Digg thing. I can't seem to get rid of it but I don't think it is active. I don't even know how it got into my posts.


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

I was just at Halloweentown last Saturday. Nice place. I bought one of their T-shirts.


----------



## pahvog (Oct 21, 2009)

Halloweentown is such a great haven for the other 364 days during the year when you need to feel Halloween-y in your soul. Such a great store and such a great atmosphere....


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

WOW!!! THAT is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

I haven't done paper mache since art class in high school but I would love to learn how to do such amazing projects. 

Please forgive me if these are stupid questions:
Would using additional metal mesh or chicken wire help? 
After the project is done, can you clear coat/resin/ or fiberglass the hell out of it to keep it together?

I only ask because I live in Glendale and I don't want my (sad and poorly done) projects next year to get destroyed by the Santa Anas.


----------



## pahvog (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Proopmistress!

You are right down the street from me in Highland Park!
So in answer to your questions:

a.) The mesh was helpful until the wind blew between the shell and the wire and then - pop- off it came! The papier mache never really STICKS to the chicken wire.

b.) You can PROBABLY seal the piece with something like Thompson's Water Seal, but as I recall it was like the chicken or the egg scenario. In order to REALLY seal the paper, it should be done BEFORE painting....HOWEVER, once you seal it, paint doesn't stick to it! UGH

You might be able to seal it AFTER painting, but if there is any unsealed area, the water WILL get in and cause rotting and molding...

I still love the medium, though and would use it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## pahvog (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry Propmistress....misspelling....


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

oh so sad they died because they wore AMAZING WOW WOW WOW !!!!, such talent you have .


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

oups sorry double post internet is slow tonight and freezes up on me


----------



## UCIooBAkeeP (Oct 18, 2009)

how do you make the paper mache that is all ripped up so you can make like a nose or what not. do you buy it that way or make your own? 

sorry a little off subject but not too far since the giants are some awesome paper mache!


----------



## pahvog (Oct 21, 2009)

A nose to wear??? Well, first of all, I do make all of my own Papier Mache. I mix White Glue with water and then add white flour. I mix it by eye but when the liquid coats my fingers evenly I use it.

I use heavy paper for foundations, then newspaper, then pages from the phone book to finish it off.

If I need large smooth areas I use Celluclay or Sculptamold which can be sanded when it dries.

If I want it SUPER SMOOTH, I use spackling compound over the dry papier mache and sand, sand, sand....

Does that help?


----------

